# Digital Inking *HELP*



## PeanutButterPanda (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm a traditional inker. I always have, been. I am however trying to broaden my skills and delve into digital inking. I have Adobe Photoshop CS, Adobe Illustrator CS, and Adobe Image Ready CS.

Does anyone know of any good techniques to make the lineart clean? Everytime I try to ink something, the lines come out blurry, and soft. I want a hard clean line, but I want to be able to show a difference in pressure as well. I've tried photoshop using the pencil tool, but it doesn't pick up the difference in pressure when I use my tablet. It shows the difference when I use the brush tool, but the lines still come out way to soft for me to be happy with it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 5, 2008)

Why would you use photoshop for drawing? Photoshop is for shopping photos, not illustration. Use Adobe Illustrator. The drawing tools in that program take some getting used to, but the lines are much nicer than those you'll get from photoshop.


----------



## PeanutButterPanda (Mar 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Why would you use photoshop for drawing? Photoshop is for shopping photos, not illustration. Use Adobe Illustrator. The drawing tools in that program take some getting used to, but the lines are much nicer than those you'll get from photoshop.



I've always used Photoshop for coloring, so I figured I'd try it for inking as well.

Do you have any suggestions as far as specific tools I should use in Illustrator?


----------



## Umeko (Mar 5, 2008)

When I ink my traditional stuff, first I make sure that the scanner settings are set to 300 x 300 resolution, and black and white.

Then don't size the drawing down until AFTER the coloring is done.

create a new layer (with a white background)
Duplicate the background layer, keep the copy, then delete the background layer.
Place the new layer under the background copy, then create another on top of the background copy.

grab the brush tool and use a 2-3pxl brush and black is usually the best ink color.
Then start inking on the new layer, when you are all done with it, create another layer to start the coloring ^^
Then use the magic wand tool, while holding shift down click the areas to color * suggest take fur in one layer, clothes in another ect.*
Then pick the color to use for thoes areas, while holding shift down use the paintbucket and fill in the gaps in the lineart layer, this should have all areas filled at one go.


and David, Photoshop is not at all a shop where you buy photos, it is an image editing program, I've been using Photoshop CS2 on my recent drawings.

I draw and line art my stuff in OC but I color and finalize it in photoshop I love that program you can do so much with it


----------



## Calorath (Mar 5, 2008)

I think this tutorial will enable you quite nicely to achieve what you're looking for.

http://www.farlowstudios.com/content/view/14/28/


----------



## FuzzlePup (Mar 12, 2008)

Inkings easy.
Take your rough sketch drawing, scan it and open it in photoshop. Zoom in really far and select a hard 2 pixel brush. Just follow the lines and in the end, your lines will be hard, and look just fine. If for some reason it looks to rough, you can always do a gaussian blur.


----------



## Lord Garvals (Mar 12, 2008)

Inking is my lovely theme.
In past i used some traditional technic but didn't liked it. Photoshop opened me new horizonts of inking. But ... well - that was a pain in the ass(sorry) - to teach for good lineart. 
-
Now I just start in big resolution and use normal brushes of 5 or 9 size.


----------

